Ask HN: What Are the Best Podcasts about Computer Science and Programming? - epeicher
======
icomefromreddit
_The Indian Startup Show_. I don't know if I's allowed to link it. I'm from
Bangladesh, but I listen many Indian shows and watch Mexican soap operas
through VPN.

~~~
davelnewton
[http://www.indianstartupshow.com/](http://www.indianstartupshow.com/)

------
fiftyacorn
SimpleProgrammer website just had a poll on this - has a list of most
languages and programmer related stuff. Worth a look

~~~
davelnewton
[https://simpleprogrammer.com/2017/01/17/winners-2016-softwar...](https://simpleprogrammer.com/2017/01/17/winners-2016-software-
developer-podcast-awards/)

------
nick01bin
"Software Engineering Daily" is my favorite.

~~~
davelnewton
[https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/](https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/)

